# SAD NEWS @Brainworks



## novaburst (Jul 28, 2021)

Plugin Alliance - THE FLOOD - BX UNDER WATER...


July 15, 2021 marks the end of an era for Brainworx and their iconic studio & office building in Germany.




www.plugin-alliance.com





I thinks theses guys make some great plugins very sad to find out that there premises Got flooded out and damaged a lot of equipment

A lot of unforeseen circumstances in this world we wish them all the best


----------



## EgM (Jul 28, 2021)

Wishing the best to the Brainworx crew and for that matter everyone in Europe affected by this tragedy


----------



## novaburst (Jul 28, 2021)

EgM said:


> Wishing the best to the Brainworx crew and for that matter everyone in Europe affected by this tragedy


Yes thanks for reminding Germany got hit very bad we also in the UK got hit in London never before happen, 

Yes all in Europe we wish you well


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

A real shame!


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 28, 2021)

Terrible terrible news, very cool company.
Best wishes to them...


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 28, 2021)

novaburst said:


> Plugin Alliance - THE FLOOD - BX UNDER WATER...
> 
> 
> July 15, 2021 marks the end of an era for Brainworx and their iconic studio & office building in Germany.
> ...


Damn that sucks so much! bx plugins are my favorite of the bunch, I like how they kept positive despite the disaster... will definitely buy some merch and help!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 28, 2021)

BX Console N will be $29.99 tomo


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2021)

Also will do some adds .... Guessing any PA purchases will help, but wondering if bx_ plugins contribute more ?


----------



## visiblenoise (Jul 28, 2021)

Lots of respect to Dirk and company for trying to deal with this without accepting donations. Best wishes from me too (and probably some purchases)!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Also will do some adds .... Guessing any PA purchases will help, but wondering if bx_ plugins contribute more ?


Only Brainworx ones will actually help bx. They’re the one developer who incurred a lot of flood damage, not PA as a whole


----------



## novaburst (Jul 29, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Damn that sucks so much! bx plugins are my favorite of the bunch, I like how they kept positive despite the disaster... will definitely buy some merch and help!


They have done some very good sales and and have such a big range of plugins and offer nice mixing tip too


----------



## novaburst (Jul 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Only Brainworx ones will actually help bx. They’re the one developer who incurred a lot of flood damage, not PA as a whole


Did not look into that, Brain works are the developer's


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2021)

novaburst said:


> Did not look into that, Brain works are the developer's


PA really is a collective of a diverse group of developers, selling their plugins under one “brand umbrella” moniker. The word “alliance” says it all I guess. And yes, Brainworx (mister Dirk Ulrich) is the developer that has been hit hard by the floods in Germany. He lost a lot of his hardware / gear, some of which was very valuable and rare. I think some of the current development progress has been (forever?) lost too, because the hardware they were modelling is no longer working, but I am not totally sure about that.


----------



## novaburst (Jul 29, 2021)

Hoping they get back on there feet soon 


Toecutter said:


> like how they kept positive despite the disaster..


I think some times these things can make you not bother anymore staying positive is a big inspiration


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I think some of the current development progress has been (forever?) lost too, because the hardware they were modelling is no longer working, but I am not totally sure about that.


That's a really good point. They usually model measuring specific hardware (components). Aging, and the unit itself matters a lot since there are variances.
I have seen the racks collected somewhere in their photo, hopefully there were high enough not to get water damage. :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> That's a really good point. They usually model measuring specific hardware (components). Aging, and the unit itself matters a lot since there are variances.
> I have seen the racks collected somewhere in their photo, hopefully there were high enough not to get water damage. :(


From the blog:

“The iconic BX main studio was completely destroyed in this disaster, and only a few pieces of outboard gear have survived the flooding. The water was standing in the whole building about 2ft (60cm) deep for many hours. The iconic NEVE VXS 72 console (one of only 9 ever made) was damaged badly and had to be sold and removed from the location asap because of mold formation that started in the building after only 48 hours. The big PMC MB2-XBD main speakers were destroyed as well as a rare power amp by German legend Dieter Burmester (RIP). A lot of the racked 19” gear was damaged. Only equipment that was sitting on desks or in the higher slots of the 19” racks survived.”

He didn’t have insurance coverage for floods, since his studio wasn’t located in a “known flood risk area”. Really sad story… That NEVE console is the one they modelled in the “console N” plugin that’s on sale today for $29.99.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Only Brainworx ones will actually help bx. They’re the one developer who incurred a lot of flood damage, not PA as a whole


Well, on the blog page it says "Some of BX's partners have already reached out announced they would support this campaign as well, so stay tuned please."

So if I can help by finally buying one of the Fuchs amps, I'm in.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> Well, on the blog page it says "Some of BX's partners have already reached out announced they would support this campaign as well, so stay tuned please."
> 
> So if I can help by finally buying one of the Fuchs amps, I'm in.


Check. In that case I’m sure they’ll announce other support sales including plugins by other developers, in which case @sostenuto and you may be able to purchase the ones you fancy while being able to help bx in the process.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 29, 2021)

Probably never was so happy to live uphill before. Peoples houses around my place got flooded and where I live it wasn't even as bad as in other parts of Germany... no one was prepared.

Good luck to BX. These pictures make me sad.


----------



## J-M (Jul 29, 2021)

Aww man, this sucks big time. Best of luck to the Brainworx people...


----------



## darkogav (Jul 29, 2021)

Very sad news. Now I wonder which other music companies based out of Germany did the floods affect?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 29, 2021)

Have bx_ console Focusrite SC _ &_ bx_console SSL 400 E. Senior ears not picking up relevant differences, so not likely with bx_console N ? May just buy as starter to help with flooding disaster.
Likely similar personal results with SSL 9000 J ? 🤷🏻

Tough as not very many bx_ libs missing from toolbox now. 
Maybe bx_limiter True Peak ? 
bx_console AMEK 9099 not displaying any 'add to Cart' option.


----------



## Scottyb (Jul 29, 2021)

Definitely sad to hear what everyone is going through over there. 

Does anyone have any experience with the plugin they on special vs the 9000 J? Would love to hear some input! Thx!


----------



## Scottyb (Jul 29, 2021)

Hmmmm Did they change their mind about the sale on the N? I’m seeing at 99.99 not 29.99?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 29, 2021)

Scottyb said:


> Hmmmm Did they change their mind about the sale on the N? I’m seeing at 99.99 not 29.99?


You need to apply a code: BX-N-2999


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 29, 2021)

It’s tragic how devastating this storm was for people in Europe. Of course I wish the Brainworx Team and everyone affected by this horrible weather the best of luck with their full and total recovery.
I suspect if they put something a bit newer on sale that lots of people haven’t bought yet would probably be a good move (*hint*).
I nominate *BIG AL* for $29! 👍


----------



## Scottyb (Jul 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> You need to apply a code: BX-N-2999


How did I miss that?! Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2021)

I’ve been using Dirks DSP versions of his plugs for 18 years.
Sad to hear about this as those floods were sudden and did lots of damage.

Mono Maker and a good 3 way stage monitor system is the epitome of hardware and software creating the best sound.

Hopefully well insured.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyone pick up the Console N during this sale and like it? I've read that it's subtle but some people claim they can hear at least $29 worth of specialness. Still, I have the advanced Ozones and Neutrons... and at this point 2% difference isn't going to help music that needs to sound 40% better Lol.


----------

